# Brauche Hilfe beim GET-String für HttpURLConnection



## Tueftler (2. Jan 2020)

Nach vielem erfolglosen Ausprobieren hab ich die Frage, wie ich folgenden Get-String für wget korrekt umbaue:
wget -O - --no-check-certificate --header "X-Secret:
42fb9ad885b2bb49d8f1d187ce969f4a98ecfd5a8c1a32f14bc2e9f8df5765e4"
"https:/ / / api. pons. com/ v1/ dictionary?q=casa& l=dees"

Mein letzter Versuch lautete:
String urlString="https://api.pons.com/v1/dictionaries";
            urlString+="?q=%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%AD%CF%80%CF%89&ref=true&x=42fb9ad885b2bb49d8f1d187ce969f4a98ecfd5a8c1a32f14bc2e9f8df5765e4&language=de&l=deel";

(Die Header-Info ist hier natürlich nicht das Original)

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Tueftler (2. Jan 2020)

Schreibfehler: muss natürlich HttpsURLConnection heißen und nicht HttpUrl...


----------



## LimDul (2. Jan 2020)

Der Url-String ist "https:/ / / api. pons. com/ v1/ dictionary?q=casa& l=dees"

Das X-Secret kommt nicht in den Get-String, sondern muss als Header mitübergeben werden:


```
HttpURLConnection conn = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();

    // Set Headers
    conn.setRequestProperty("X-Secret", "hash");
```


----------



## krgewb (2. Jan 2020)

Oben steht dees aber unten deel.

Was heißt nochmal %CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%AD%CF%80%CF%89  ?


----------



## Tueftler (2. Jan 2020)

Danke an LimDul, das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe

Für krgewb:
Oben steht deutsch-spanisch, unten deutsch-griechisch
%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%AD%CF%80%CF%89   heißt βλέπω


----------

